# Getting ready for the "show"



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/getting-ready-for-show.html

After two plus years of field trialing Bailey, I have him going into the "ring" this weekend in Reno.

To determine the "best" Vizsla in the confirmation scene the "ring" is the venue where this occurs.

I'd rather be in the field with Bailey, but to see if my male is as good as I think he is, I needed to put him in this world. Luckily I have made a friend over the last couple years who understand this world. Tiffany has taken her male to a show championship.

I am hopeful, but judges see what they determine is the "ideal" for the breed. Is Bailey that? 

We'll see.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I do believe that Bailey is a most HANDSOME boy!! 

I was just flipping through "The Vizsla" by Bernard C. Boggs, and saw that he devoted about twenty pages to the Vizsla Standard and Vizsla Conformation. I'll tell you what -- I wouldn't want to try to be a show judge!! It is very complicated, as you know, and sometimes, in the end, it just comes down to a matter of attitude.

I remember a couple of years back a beautiful German Shorthaired Pointer won Best in Show at Westminster. When I saw her go into an "automatic stack" during the final judging, I thought -- that is the moment she won the show. She was very perfect and beautiful, AND she knew it. It was fabulous. Hey... GOOD LUCK, BAILEY!!

p.s. It was 2005, and her name was Carlee. Search in Google Images for -- Westminster 2005 Carlee -- and you can see her. Someday I would love to see a Vizsla receive that honor!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Good luck, Bailey. He's a gorgeous dog indeed.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> p.s. It was 2005, and her name was Carlee. Search in Google Images for -- Westminster 2005 Carlee -- and you can see her. Someday I would love to see a Vizsla receive that honor!!


A Vizsla named Yogi won the Crufts show in 2010. Handsome boy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j7d7lGKX0g&feature=relmfu

Edit to add: Good luck, Bailey! I'm sure he'll do amazing! Let us know what you think of the conformation world.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting the clip of Yogi... I hadn't seen that show. Fun to watch, and what a good-looking dog!!


----------



## sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

Rufus is very proud to call "yogi" his great grandad x


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Baily should do great! T :he judges would be insane not to love him!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Best of Luck to Bailey  !


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I read somewhere an interesting article on how stressful dog shows are on dogs. Three was a connection made to elite athletes who end up sacrificing their life to win a prizes. 

Again, all the best to Bailey. He is a winner no matter what, IMO.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Best of luck to you this weekend!! Hope to hear that Bailey has his first points.

@ data--IMO Vs have much less stress at shows than any of the coated breeds. For the most part when we show, we walk in the venue about 30 minutes before ring time, check in, visit with the other V folks, gait around the ring and in about an hour total we are done for the day. (showing a class dog, not a special that might win BOB) Not a hard days work. 

On the other side are the breeds that take hours of grooming and standing on tables while being blown out and flat ironed and and in the case of poodles, when all of this gets done, lead around by the nose so that their hair isn't mussed. These dogs begin training for all of this when they are tiny puppies so it's not as aweful as it sounds, but still mre stress that a wash and wear dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Datacan,

The movie "Best in Show" is a great spoof of the whole dog show world. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/best-in-show-movie.html

Like field trialing, hunt tests, or any "sport" a dog does, if it is enjoyable then it isn't stress.

The person showing Bailey is great and loves Vizslas and will make it fun for him.

My dogs are my stress relief, not my stress makers. 

I like to win, but in the end, who, besides me really cares and does it really matter?

Since Bailey was a pup, people saw a champion in him. People who were much more into the Vizsla world then me. I had just gotten a huntin' buddy. 

The rest of it has just naturally evolved.

So far it has been a great ride and I hope my blog shows all the good times and adventures we have had on the trip. It isn't the destination, but the trail.

The "show" is just another trail.

redbirddog


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Rod, it is truly inspiring the way you raised Baily. Thank you for documenting it.

The more I read, the more confusing any issue becomes. Take any topic and you will find arguments on both sides.

I didn't put this much thought into Lucifer (GSD). He lived a happy go lucky life on average dog food, exercise and minimal vet attention (mostly home remedies) and got to 9.5 years.

all the best,
Julius


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, we are back from the Reno show. Bailey showed in Saturday and Sunday's shows.

There were 16 Vizslas with 8 males entered. 

Yesterday he came in second in his group.

Today he came in first in his group and then went out and was awarded reserve winner.

Good for our first time out (I think).

I'll post more on my blog when Tiffany (his handler) e-mails me and explains to me exactly what happened this weekend. I was at a loss most of the time. She sure was pleased.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds like Bailey did extremely well - can't wait to hear all the details!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

congratulations, also. Please post more.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations to Bailey! YAY!! I am not very savvy when it comes to the world of dog shows, I just enjoy watching them. But I think reserve winner is a very good thing!! 

Yes, I agree, that movie "Best in Show" was hilarious!!

Would also love to hear more about what Tiffany says.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats on a great show  !!


----------

